# Hey Micyou, I took your advice...



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

you suggested stock skinny Aurora wheels and tires on a JLTO. I finally tried it. I also, however, geared it down with a 9 tooth pinion gear. (I finally won an auction for some! :hat: ) It just seems like it'd be impossible to control all that top end on skinny tires. Anyway, I like the results. It's comparable with a fast Tjet. The one I did has some other issues, though... I couldn't get the stock domed brushes to work smoothly and had to change to Thunderbrushes; I cut the pick-up shoe springs too short so I installed replacement Aurora ones and I'm still experimenting with the tension, et cetera et cetera. But I like the way it worked enough to do a few more, probably including a couple with the higher stock JLTO gearing. Here's a couple pics...



















thanks for the tip!

--rick


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Looks great. I will have to see if I have any of the lower gears and try it.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

I too like the look and racing action of the skinnys on the JL cars. However, the JL Mustang body you've shown in the picture is actually one of the wider JL bodies and the stock skinnys are a bit too skinny. Try the same chassis on a JL Camaro, '65 Mustang, or Fairlane and see how much better it looks compared to the Tuffy sized wheels. You must use skinny silicone rears for the best effect.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Too bad we can't get a wheel sized between the regular Tjet and the Tuffy ones. Or can we?  rr


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

how about rrr wheels ?


----------



## luke the duke (Apr 26, 2004)

i have used the jl pull back car wheels they are better than the stock tjet but not as good as silicon.just drill them out and press them on


----------

